

Whisper CEO suspends editorial team, maintains Guardian report is inaccurate - ma2rten
https://gigaom.com/2014/10/25/whisper-ceo-suspends-editorial-team-but-maintains-that-the-guardian-report-is-inaccurate/

======
Zigurd
> _the Whisper CEO continued to argue that the Guardian‘s report was mistaken
> about a number of factors, because it “made technology-related inferences
> based on discussions with non-technical people.”_

More deflection. It hasn't worked, and won't start working now. In aviation
this is called "controlled flight into terrain."

~~~
junto
Or 'putting on a lifejacket to prepare for ditching a 747 in the middle of the
Atlantic in winter in a force 10 gale at night'.

